# Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [#1 Phoenix Suns]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Rules

Open to all... even GMs. You cannot vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). Vote seriously, and realistically, based on the final lineups for who you think would be the best in each Div. There will be a 48 Hour Time limit. In the event of a tie, we will expand the voting till the tie is broken by one vote.

After the divisions are completed, We'll decide on seeding format. Whether by a separate poll, for each conference determining seeding or by how many votes teams got in their divisional polls.

Same thing. Vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 48 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.



If I put someone out of position, let me know. I just went through, and did the ones myself that I didn't see a roster from.



It is open to analysis or discussion. I would've locked the thread if it weren't. *













*GM: VC4MVP

C-Nenad Krstic/Channing Frye
PF-David West/Shareef-Abdur Rahim/Malik Rose
SF-Kevin Martin/Ruben Patterson
SG-Ray Allen/Trenton Hassell
PG-Deron Williams/Juan Dixon/John Lucas III

*












*GM: Weasel

C- Marcus Camby/ Brendan Haywood / Scot Pollard
PF- Chris Webber / Juwan Howard
SF- Gerald Wallace / Stephen Jackson
SG- Bruce Bowen / Jamal Crawford / Kareem Rush
PG- Rafer Alston / Earl Watson


*











*GM: KiddFan4eva5

C- Lorenzen Wright/Jarron Collins
PF- P.J Brown/Kenny Thomas/Chuck Hayes/Orien Greene
SF- Peja Stojakovic/Rasual Butler
SG- Dwyane Wade/Matt Harpring
PG- Tony Parker/Milt Palacio



*












*GM: Dr.Seuss

C- Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kelvin Cato
PF- Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
SF- Tracy McGrady/Jason Kapono/John Thomas
SG- Brent Barry/Dahntay Jones/Mateen Cleeves
PG- Mike Bibby/Jamaal Tinsley




*











*GM: thenetsfan

C- Brad Miller/Mikki Moore
PF- Troy Murphy/Donyell Marshall
SF- Bobby Simmons/Jarvis Hayes
SG- David Wesley/Voshon Lenard
PG- Allen Iverson/Gary Payton


*


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

i like the suns and the clippers.

the clippers have some great defense, and great depth, but i think the suns have a more balanced team in terms of starters...

if the clippers would have had one more good scorer, i would've probably picked them.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

another tough call. really tight division.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

Good selections all around. The Clippers have a loaded frontcourt and the Suns have a very strong offensive team. This one will be hard


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

Suns would own.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*



XtaZ606 said:


> Suns would own.



maybe, but the clippers have more depth.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

thanx for the vote Cpaw but i need more!

Guys, please dont only look at the starters and dont overlook the depth on my team. I have a pretty good starting lineup if u ask me and is very balanced.

I have a playmaker in Deron Williams.
Shooter/Scorer- Ray Allen
Good swingman- Kevin Martin
Big men that can play inside and outside- David West and Nenad Krstic

Therer is no weak link in my starting lineup, they are very young and talented, and have the vet/go-to-guy. That is not what makes my team great though, look at my bench (2nd unit not 3rd).

Backup PG- Juan Dixon. Was on and off starter and bench player and was able to produce nicely at a loaded pg position on the blazers.
Backup SG- Trenton Hassell. He is a great defender, and can score decently too.
Backup SF- Ruben Patterson. Another great defender, and can score the ball as hassell can
Backup PF- Shareef-Abdur Rahim. He played well for SAC last year before breaking his jaw and is now back and healthy again. This guy is a former all-star! He is by no means over the hill and has 4-5 good years left in him.
Backup C- Channing Frye. Channing Frye is great young talent that can score inside and outside as well as my other big man. He is a great rebounder, had a great rookie season and has lots of potential. Even if he doesnt improve, he is a great back up big, and would be a starter but i have a loaded front court.

My team has a lot of young talent, but also have the veteran presence to keep them in line. I appreciate all your votes, but i need more for the Warriors.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*



VC4MVP said:


> thanx for the vote Cpaw but i need more!
> 
> Guys, please dont only look at the starters and dont overlook the depth on my team. I have a pretty good starting lineup if u ask me and is very balanced.
> 
> ...


You are a bit young with your starters, but you do have some depth. Mostly I voted for you because there are other teams worse than yours that have a vote in the other polls and if Dis is going to knock teams out of the playoffs based upon these votes, I wanted to make sure you had at least one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

I'm contemplating on a separate poll for teams that have full rosters, and got low votes or none to determine playoff seeds. These polls would just determne division winners, and top seeds. But we may have the same problem because voters may just vote for Miami or something.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*

Joe, you forgot Dahntay Jones. It would look like this...

PG - Bibby/Jamaal
SG - Brent/Jones/Cleeves
SF - Tracy McGrady/Jason/Thomas
PF - Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
C - Z/Kelvin


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Voting open to all]*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe, you forgot Dahntay Jones. It would look like this...
> 
> PG - Bibby/Jamaal
> SG - Brent/Jones/Cleeves
> ...



It took you that long to notice? lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

you know the drill


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [if you're reading this, VOTE...NOW]*

I'll take the Lakers. Wade and Parker both provide guys too quick and good for single defenders to keep from getting to the hoop. Either player can collapse the defense with penetration, leaving Peja Stojakovic open for great perimeter jumper looks. Parker can also drain shots off Wade penetrations. All three pass the ball well.

PJ Brown and Lorenzen Wright don't provide much production, but they can play some credible defense up front. The Lakers' perimeter should give enough scoring.

The Clippers and Suns are right up there, also.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [VOTE before 2:17PM today!]*

Voting ends in 27 minutes


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Phoenix Suns]*

Voting closed...

* Pacific Division Champions










Phoenix Suns *


Final Standings
Phoenix Suns 13
L.A Clippers 5
L.A Lakers 3
Golden State Warriors 1
Sacramento Kings 0


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns GM Draft - Pacific Division [Phoenix Suns]*



Dissonance19 said:


> Voting closed...
> 
> * Pacific Division Champions
> 
> ...



yay.


----------

